

"There's been no global warming [For 16 Years]"--evicted from UN climate summit - chevas
http://www.climatedepot.com/a/18726/Fmr-Thatcher-advisor-Lord-Monckton-evicted-from-UN-climate-summit-after-challenging-global-warming--Escorted-from-the-hall-and-security-officers-stripped-him-of-his-UN-credentials

======
tehabe
I can't do it any better than Potholer54. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbW-
aHvjOgM>

